# Buying a battery for HTC Nexus One



## grit (Aug 10, 2011)

I cant seem to find a place to sell the official HTC battery, its getting kinda frustrating. I don't want some shit Chinese knock off. Any suggestions?

I've decided to replace the battery as otherwise the phone is perfect even after over 18 months of constant use. I walked around a few carphone warehouses and the current line up is uninspiring the say the least


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

most of those mini-mobile phone places sell phone batteries, I got a spare for my now Ancient HTC magic from one for about £20 I think


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2011)

Try 7dayshop.com


----------



## marty21 (Aug 10, 2011)

The one I bought wasn't an official one - but lasts longer than the official ones.


----------

